# 20-30yard sighting



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

Also, I have a PSE DNA which has a thin grip. Im fine with that, however, with cross winds my bow waves left and right unless I kind of grip the bow. Is there anything I can do to stop this without gripping?


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:shade: it could be a lot of issues, if the bows set up right . and it fits.. i would guess its your grip or how you execute the shot..play with weights on the stab. to help fight the wind might even try a side bar dont be scared to put some weight on it. :director:dont read anything on T.P unless you want the disease...


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

man thats a lot of post from march 2013.....holy cow


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

Yes, I respond to alot of posts, sorry my opinion and thoughts have to be written everywhere. And you are correct about reading up on TP, never knew about it and now I freak out about it.

Sidebar eh, I plan on hunting is the thing, and I dont see too many hunters with it. I thought about getting a wider grip so that I could stop it from moving, but, I read in Field and Stream that smaller grips are much more accurate.


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

I found my anchor point again, but, each time I shoot, it seems like the string is zipping by my mouth and causing a slight sting. I dont mind the sting, im just wondering, is this affected my accuracy?

Also my anchor point is the round space right below the ear but at the upper corner of my jaw, ive found that my bottom jaw touches the fletchings sometimes it is enough to move the arrow, is this how other people's are like?


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

Also,

How does one fight wind? I have so many crosswinds and strong winds blowing from everywhere and it is throwing me off.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Chopayne said:


> I found my anchor point again, but, each time I shoot, it seems like the string is zipping by my mouth and causing a slight sting. I dont mind the sting, im just wondering, is this affected my accuracy?


This is often a sign that your draw length is set too long.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Chopayne said:


> Also,
> 
> How does one fight wind? I have so many crosswinds and strong winds blowing from everywhere and it is throwing me off.


In most cases, a compound archer will shoot better focusing on the target and running the shot subconsciously. In windy conditions, we get better results focusing on smooth execution and consistent shot rhythm. Keep your eyes focused on the target, but your conscious mind focused on execution. 

Allen


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

aread said:


> This is often a sign that your draw length is set too long.


Actually the shop measured me and the people my same height are the same DL. But yea, its the string im pretty sure it has stretched since ive received it. I was supposed to put on custom strings but the timing didn't work out, ill be putting on new strings when I get back home.



aread said:


> In most cases, a compound archer will shoot better focusing on the target and running the shot subconsciously. In windy conditions, we get better results focusing on smooth execution and consistent shot rhythm. Keep your eyes focused on the target, but your conscious mind focused on execution.
> 
> Allen


Hmm, when I try to point the bow at the target, my bow moves with the wind, like alot. Anyway to stop that? Also, I ahve a PSE DNA so the grip is thin, without torqueing it too much, I find that my bow cants with the cross wind, any thing to resolve this?

Thanks for the response btw.


----------



## fargosooner (Apr 8, 2008)

Chopayne said:


> Today I shot and finally sighted in my 20 yards, when I say sighted in I say spot on in a 1-2" diameter on 5 consecutive shots. I go to 30 yards, my shots came in high, which is plausible as I hadn't adjusted anything, but they also moved to the right. If my form is good, those shots should only go up or down correct? Right or left means that something in my form is wrong?
> 
> If this is the case, then, why does my Tommy hogg allow my sights to be adjusted left and right, not just the sight, but the individual pins, I can move them left and right.
> 
> Also, my pins don't wobble crazy anymore after taking some of Field14's advice, however, now there is always that little voice that mentions target panic ever since I read about it in this forum and it is driving me nuts. My shots are mostly steady though.


If your shots moved right or left at 30 yds. Try shooting your same 20 yard pin at 30 yards. It will hit low but if it hits right or left your center shot may be off on your rest.


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

Well, I totally forgot I have a dial to move the sight left or right, im pretty sure I am looking through the peephole differently than when i first got it dialed in. Now I am shooting almost in the 1" diameter circle after making some adjustments 2 days ago. My biggest problem right now is shooting with the wind going crazy. It makes my point go far off the target, is there any feet placement or naything I can work on to stop this? I know that this is the kind of conditions I will encounter while hunting and id rather get it honed down now.


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

Chopayne said:


> Well, I totally forgot I have a dial to move the sight left or right, im pretty sure I am looking through the peephole differently than when i first got it dialed in. Now I am shooting almost in the 1" diameter circle after making some adjustments 2 days ago. My biggest problem right now is shooting with the wind going crazy. It makes my point go far off the target, is there any feet placement or naything I can work on to stop this? I know that this is the kind of conditions I will encounter while hunting and id rather get it honed down now.


You are not going to eliminate the wind effect totally, but there are some things that can help. First thing is to be sure that you have a solid stance. 50/50 weight placement on each leg, 60% of your weight should be on the balls of your feet. Rotate your pelvis forwards and up while tightening your stomach muscles - thing of someone poking you in the belly. This tightens your core muscles giving you a stable platform to work from. The wind can push around a long or thick stabilizer, try one of the blade type stabilizers out there with a touch more weight then you are used to. Let me know how you make out.

TAO


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

hmm I will try that with a different stab, but I don't have too many options as I will be hunting, not for archery. Ive tried different stances, it doesn't seem to help, well it is better to have legs further apart as opposed to closer together. However when I am at full draw, the wind pushes my arms and bow around. Really frustrating = \


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Chopayne said:


> hmm I will try that with a different stab, but I don't have too many options as I will be hunting, not for archery. Ive tried different stances, it doesn't seem to help, well it is better to have legs further apart as opposed to closer together. However when I am at full draw, the wind pushes my arms and bow around. Really frustrating = \


Listen to TAO he is 100% correct
This is the same techniques the olympic archers use and they shoot in some really strong winds.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

What is a blade type stab? Ill try his method out again with more emphasis, that is when the winds pick up again.


----------

